# The Best Custom Bowtech Grips anywhere - LOESCH



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

Jlarchery.com


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Ok there are a few of us shooting apa bows,and i cant find anyone to make an aftermarket grip for them!!!!!!! Are you the man for the job?


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*APA Grips*

I can definitely make a grip for the APA bows if I am able to get hold of a riser. I will contact the company but in the mean time, if you can send your bow to me for a couple of days, I can make what you need.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Can you make the little side plates for a Bear Truth?


----------



## Pig Pen (Feb 8, 2006)

I have a set of these on my 06 Tribute and they are 100X better than the stock grip. James does awsome work.


----------



## TwentySix (Feb 25, 2011)

How about one for a Mach 11?


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Mach 11 grip*

I do make grips for the Mach 11. It is the TRM grip.

http://bowgrips.com/catalog/grip.cfm?GripID=345


----------

